# Sinful Colors - NOTD/Review



## CellyCell (Jun 26, 2008)

I just copied and paste this from my blog, haha. Too lazy to re-type.

So, like I've posted before... I'm in this nail polish phase. I went to the walgreens the other day because I heard of a "suppose" BOGO. It was in the display section well hidden, so I didn't see after I had made my purchases.

Anyways, I found a brand called "Sinful Colors" for $1.99... they had a really bright colored brand. So from their brand I bought: Dream On, Thimbleberry &amp; Midnight Blue. Then I bought a Milani polish for $3.00 - it was a pretty glitter polish that I thought can be used on the tips of the nail. I bought from their line: Disco Lights.








*Review -**Milani's Disco Lights:* I like that it's very glittery, and it has served my purpose for it... as an added decoration to my nails. I really hate the strong odor that comes from the polish, but with at least 2 coats, my entire nail was heavily coated.

*Sinful Color's Midnight Blue:* The only one I haven't tried yet, so a review will be later posted.

*Sinful Color's Thimbleberry: *This caught my eye immediately. It's a bright coral/pink color. It really popped up against my skin, and didn't take very much coats to cover the entire nail. Dried fairly fast and had a good shine at the end. I received compliments from this color. Very great for Summer time and would work with nearly every skin tone, in my opinion.






*Sinful Color's Dream On:* I had high hopes for this shade. My family kept saying, "ooh what a pretty purple" in the bottle. I'm really disappointed with this. The color is very true to the bottle, (which is true for SC other shades) - it ended up being a very matte or dry looking at the end. Did not have that shiny-gloss effect like it did with Thimbleberry. It looks like I painted my nails with a Sharpie marker, eesh.





For the price, I would want to purchase more from this brand. I would not recommend SC "Dream On" though. I hope that helped anyone.


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 26, 2008)

Cheaper polishes, or brighter colors tend to do that if they aren't shimmery. Put on a few more coats and a nice thick top coat. Eventhoguh you don't want all that work, it IS a nice color, if you don't want it, send it my way LOL

But thanks for the review, im looking for a pink like that!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I love the last color.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 26, 2008)

I love that pink!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought the sinful colors in the neon green, it was pretty sheer, and made me look like I was sick.



I thought I could pull it off like Rihanna, but maybe it was just my skin color.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 27, 2008)

I love the pink one. It's so perfect for summer



.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 27, 2008)

Thimbleberry is so pretty!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

Both the pink and purple looks good on you!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice! a little helpful tip too...hair or beauty stores tend to sell this brand for a dollar.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 28, 2008)

I like thimbleberry... not so much the purple. You're right, it looks a bit sharpie-esque


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 28, 2008)

I like both those colors! You could always go over the more matte color with a clear shiny top coat sort of thing. Thanks for the reviews!


----------



## Domitilla (Jun 28, 2008)

it's normal for very pigmented colors to tourn very matte when dry, it's because of the pigments. Try a shiny top coat


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 28, 2008)

I got FIJI the other day, it looks like a dark bluish purple.

It was a little lighter than I wanted after 3 coats.

But a good amount of shinyness


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 29, 2008)

I like the pink!

The purple looks better in the bottle though. I hate it when a nail polish looks great in the bottle and when you put it on it's different.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks you guys about the top coat color, I should try that.

And MARI! I want that shade now... see, if I weren't so poor - I'd buy the expensive brand, but this is a good find imo. I like that purple though, shiny. Ooo shiny.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm back with one more. I got it a month ago, I love it! I think it would look good on most skin tones.

It's Sinful Colors in Sheer Bikini.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 31, 2008)

Ooooooooooo, I want those!

I heard of the brand b4, cuz they have blue lipstick. I din kno Wallers had it tho, or is it just the nailpolishes?

Anyhoo, those are nice colors


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 31, 2008)

OMFG! I *NEED* Sheer Bikini! NEED IT! Dammit it's not on their site!


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 1, 2008)

Silver star, I guess they have makeup too I only know that cause I saw it on their site. But I have NEVER seen any in person.

Aquilah, I'll try to look for a dupe! I'm sure OPI has a similar color and I'll let you know.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Silver star, I guess they have makeup too I only know that cause I saw it on their site. But I have NEVER seen any in person.
Aquilah, I'll try to look for a dupe! I'm sure OPI has a similar color and I'll let you know.

Thanks girl! It looks similar to OPI Arrivederci (yet another damned LE color).


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2008)

That looks nice, Mari.

I have to make a stop by Walgreens soon and check out their colors. I'm scared to buy matte shades though - I hate them with a passion.


----------



## msmegz (Aug 17, 2008)

Oooh, I love the pink color. I'll definitely have to look for that one! I have a polish from them that is called Dream On but it looks nothing like yours. It's more of a dark pink and it doesn't have that dry look to it. Weird. I also have Tokyo Pearl, Easy Going, Kismet Elated, Pink Forever and Satin. I pretty much love them all, haha.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 29, 2008)

that pink is gorgeous!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone else love these? They are 1.99 and have a great selection of colors.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 14, 2009)

I have like 4 of them, I love them!


----------



## ItsMyMakeover (Jul 15, 2009)

I have Dream On (purple) as well, and I'd have to say it's terrible. haha. It looks nicer if you add more shades... but then it chips very easily. =( oh well.


----------

